# N-Ext RGS vs SLS Soil Hume



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Hello TLF,

Does anyone know why N-Exts RGS coverage rate is 3oz/1000 sq ft while Simple Lawn Solutions Soil Hume is 10oz/1000 sq ft?

Both seem to have very similar ingredient lists but the application amounts are way different.

Thanks!

SLS Image. Sorry for the bad quality but this is the best I could find.


RGS Label
https://thelawncarenut.com/products/n-ext-rgs-5-gallon


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Without looking at the labels I would guess they might have different concentrations of "active ingredients" for lack of a better term.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

I updated my post to share the labels of both products.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

What's the pricing difference between the products?


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

1 Gallon of SLS Soil Hume is $48.11 with shipping. Currently they don't sell SLS Soil Hume in bigger quantities.

5 Gallons of RGS is $115 with shipping. In comparison N-EXT also has a "build your own" pick four 1-gallon products and with that option RGS is $25.50 For 1 gallon but you still need to purchase another 3 gallons.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Pesticides (herbicides, fungicides, growth regulators, insecticides, etc.) undergo significant testing to determine the appropriate application rates.

Humic products simply don't have to go through that. I doubt anyone in the industry could justify their application rates with data. The products are tested to ensure their labels are consistent with their contents (% humic, etc.), but I doubt anyone has data on their product's efficacy at varying ai/acre.


----------

